# New Rig



## Fretless (Jan 9, 2019)

Howdy. I figure I'll post a picture of my rig now that it's in a state of somewhat close to completion. I have to build a pedalboard and find where on Earth is Carmen San Diego my extra Mogami cable is so I can make the cables to run it in 4CM instead of using cheap ebay cables.

So currently it's just a Darkglass 900 amp, a Darkglass 2x10, and my HX effects. I'm running everything in 4CM with the amp in parallel to a heavily compressed clean signal. This allows me to really dial in a nice low end. Yada yada more stuff about that which no one really cares about. More filler text. I think it sounds pretty good.

Also Quake bass incoming next month.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 10, 2019)

Nice. Got any sound clips?


----------



## Solodini (Jan 11, 2019)

Forgive my ignorance, is the wee grey cube with the Darkglass logo your DI box or something else?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 12, 2019)

Solodini said:


> Forgive my ignorance, is the wee grey cube with the Darkglass logo your DI box or something else?


It's the intelligent pedal. I modified it so I can use it as a passthrough box to control the amp with my HX effects. 


Mwoit said:


> Nice. Got any sound clips?


I'm the worst person to do sound demos. I always get nervous when I record.


----------

